# Endometrial biopsy/endocervical curettage



## pbslagter@yahoo.com (Mar 10, 2015)

I apologize if this has been addressed, I couldn't find it.  I have a patient with abnormal uterine bleeding and an ultrasound suspicious for endometrial cancer.  There was tissue protruding from the cervical os; an ECC was done before the endometrial biopsy.  CCI edits say these can't be billed together.  The provider wasn't sure if the tissue protruding was cervical or endometrial (pending pathology).  Would I be able to bill 58100, 57505 together?
Thanks for your help!


----------

